# Where will tax rebate go?



## BRobbins629 (Feb 5, 2008)

If couples get a $1600 rebate and individuals get $800, what is the nearest percentage you will spend on pen related items including tools, kits, and blanks.


----------



## stevers (Feb 6, 2008)

I checked a big fat "0"
I'm sssssssssoooooooooooo frickin far behind right now. Switched jobs and just cant get caught up. Saving is dwindling away. God we need some fresh blood in the white house.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 6, 2008)

Same as you Steve, but with the "main 3" that might take that position you mention, I am seriously thinking about cash in a coffee can.  No, seriously.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 6, 2008)

Where's the selection for "More than 100%"?  I never plan it that way, but it often ends up that way. [8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm giving mine back. I like to know what dumb *ss came up with this idea and who they are going to borrow the money from or what printing press they are going to use. [xx(] They expect us to feel gratefull for getting a check after they stole from us all year  Okay, now that I'm over it, maybe I will go and buy a 100 kits


----------



## stevers (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> I'm giving mine back. I like to know what dumb *ss came up with this idea and who they are going to borrow the money from or what printing press they are going to use. [xx(] They expect us to feel gratefull for getting a check after they stole from us all year  Okay, now that I'm over it, maybe I will go and buy a 100 kits



How bout they do something useful, like get the price of fuel down or stop taxing us middle classer's to death!!


----------



## Mudder (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> God we need some fresh blood in the white house.






> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> ..... I like to know what dumb *ss came up with this idea and who they are going to borrow the money from or what printing press they are going to use. [xx(] They expect us to feel gratefull for getting a check after they stole from us all year







> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> How bout they do something useful, like get the price of fuel down or stop taxing us middle classer's to death!!




It's truly sad that a simple poll turns political. Can any of you tell me what this has to do with the poll?


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 7, 2008)

I found it kind of funny that gas went up a nickel day after "Super Tuesday", what's up with that.  And they can't figure it out, I call it price gouging.

Safe Turning......

By the way a new dust collection system will be on the way when the money comes


----------



## Monty (Feb 7, 2008)

Where are you getting the $800 and $1600 figure. Last I heard was $600 and $1200 ant the Senate wants to broaden who receives it and lower it to $500 and $1000. Or did I miss something somewhere????


----------



## MDWine (Feb 7, 2008)

Where will tax rebate go ????

Into my wife's hand, then into a credit card bill... which would leave room to charge MORE TOOLS!!


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> It's truly sad that a simple poll turns political. Can any of you tell me what this has to do with the poll?



Since you asked....
Yes, it was a two part poll question.

1. We are getting money in the mail. 
This part of the question is an essay, since there was no multiple choice. Some chose to expand on the essy side of it as to who, what, where and why we are getting this money. Or should I say MY money or YOUR money they are passing out. (what can I say, tis the time of the season and its in the air)

2. This part of the poll is what we are going to do with the money.

I chose to answer both parts of the poll. Nothing political, just answering the questions.

Now that I slept on it. I may just take the money and donate it to IAP, something to be said for how smoothly dictaitorships run


----------



## Tanner (Feb 7, 2008)

We have already been talking about where we're spending ours.  I get 50%.  I'm looking at some some Cambridge kits.  I guess if most of us spend it, it helps the economy, and that's what it's suppose to do.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 7, 2008)

Zero =8^(. My little car puked a tranny seal a couple of weeks ago, and it cost more to fix than I paid for the car, so all available funds go to another car, waaaahhhhhh.


----------



## Mudder (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see the question as an "If- Then" statement.

"IF" you get the money

"THEN" what percentage will you spend on Pen stuff.

Seems simple enough to me, but then again, I've been called a simpleton once or twice before.


Have a nice day


----------



## smoky10 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm going to buy a Nova 1624-44 with it. I'm going to buy it anyway because I'm not holding my breath until we get the money.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm hoping it comes soon....I didn't withhold anything for GoodTurns, LLC and have a tax bill due!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 7, 2008)

Won't be many new kits or tools here, gas is crazy and we produce and refine it!!![:0]   
Christmas 2006 it was $2.24 gallon.
Christmas 2007  it was $3.15 gallon!


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 7, 2008)

I have no plans for the money, assuming we get some back.  I would guess that a good chuck of it will go towards paying my real estate taxes and car insurance.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 7, 2008)

If a check shows up my son needs new tires on his truck, my other son needs tuition funds, then my son with the truck needs some new jeans, the college son needs his heater worked on in his car......and on and on.....
No toys for me, only my boys!


----------



## LanceD (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> 
> If a check shows up my son needs new tires on his truck, my other son needs tuition funds, then my son with the truck needs some new jeans, the college son needs his heater worked on in his car......and on and on.....
> No toys for me, only my boys!



Dang Ron, you need more than one check [}].


----------



## stevers (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> It's truly sad that a simple poll turns political. Can any of you tell me what this has to do with the poll?



Didn't mean to go political. Just don't get too many places to vent about it. Any money (if any comes to us) will go to make up for the $1,200 I owe this year. Changed jobs and screwed myself all up.


----------



## Malainse (Feb 7, 2008)

Medical bills...


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or two emancipated sons.


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 8, 2008)

I try not to spend what I don't have yet (though my current credit balances would make me a liar).  I did have hopes when the House came together so quickly but then the Senate got involved and turned me in to the poverbial Missourian.

What I'll do with the money WILL depend on how much I get and WHEN IT ARRIVES!


----------



## great12b4ever (Feb 9, 2008)

A big fat "0".  LOML has already stated that 100% goes into savings.  See is beginning to get paranoid about me retiring fairly soon, and is starting to quickly squirrel away every windfall and any "extra" monies we get for the blessed (dreadful to her) day.  Luckly, our budget does allow me some money for my toys, and all monies coming in from our craft business gets plowed right back into the business, after, of course, the bills are paid. [^]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Stevers  I brought home some really good 



for your delusions.  If you could go ahead and just take two you'll feel MUCH MUCH better.

I am sorry that it won't do much good for the     


being flung at us from the Oval Office but then there isn't much we can do about that until Elections.

Of course there is the other option... you could always go out on a binger and get good and 


    Either way ... prices of gas are still gonna rise and us poor middle class are still gonna have to keep tightening the belts .. well .. maybe we will have to start wearing them first... I hate belts dagnabit.

[:X] Mrs.


----------

